# Euro mount questions.



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

OK guys, 

I just finished my second ever euro mount. Here are my 3 questions :

1) if the skull didn't come out as white as I wanted would it be helpful to bleach it again? I used one of the powder kits that you mix with hydrogen peroxide.

2) I have one I did a few years ago that is pretty yellow. Should I try bleeching it again? 

3) is there any paint that you'd recommended to try and paint over it? 

Any and all help is greatly appreciated! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ForestvilleJack (Apr 25, 2007)

I have used a flat white spray paint. Makes it look real nice. Make sure you tape off the antlers.


----------



## Doug Bridges (Oct 10, 2010)

MDH said:


> OK guys,
> 
> I just finished my second ever euro mount. Here are my 3 questions :
> 
> ...


Your problem isn't the whitening step, it's a step that you haven't mentioned, and that's why I assume you haven't done it, it's called DEGREASING. If you haven't degreased the skull, ANY skull, you will never have a true white euro and, over time, your skulls will turn yellow. The yellow it the grease/fat coming out of the skull. Degreasing sometimes takes months to do the job right, especially on bears. It requires a degreaser and heat. 

Euro skulls have 4 steps: 1) cleaning 2) degreasing 3) whitening and 4) sealing. If you skip one you might as well skip them all. 

Yes you can paint a skull. True sign of a shortcut job. But you still have grease to deal with. It will leach out of the bone and make the surface of the paint sticky.


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

I forgot to mention that I did the degreasing and upon further review, it did turn out a ton better than my last one! Could I try the bleaching on the old one? Should I try degreasing the old one first? Finally, any recommendations for a sealer? If I can seal the one I just did, I think it'll look great! 

Another thing I watched read on a taxidermy site, was to use heat right after applying the bleach substance, to help it work better. I think it helped, but I'm not sure. I put it next to a space heater for 30 min.

Thanks! 

MDH

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Claroxide 40 (40% peroxide) available at Sally's beauty supply.
NASTY stuff...use gloves and eye protection.


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> Claroxide 40 (40% peroxide) available at Sally's beauty supply.
> NASTY stuff...use gloves and eye protection.


Would that be for the bleaching or sealer? 

Thanks,

MDH

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Doug Bridges (Oct 10, 2010)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> Claroxide 40 (40% peroxide) available at Sally's beauty supply.
> NASTY stuff...use gloves and eye protection.


Michell, that's 40 volume peroxide, not 40%. 40% would be dangerous to use. 40 volume is about 12%.

As for sealer, use Krylon Matt finish. Also, did you mix the peroxide with Basic White? If not, then you don't need the heat. The Basic White mixed with 40 volume peroxide is the magic stuff that you need to heat to kick the activation up a notch.


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

I mixed the white powder I got from the kit with hydrogen peroxide. I then put it next to the heat after coating the skull with the mixture.

Where would a guy buy some of that sealer you mentioned? Any hardware store? 

I appreciate your help and I may be asking some more questions! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Doug Bridges (Oct 10, 2010)

It's Krylon paint. Buy it where you buy Krylon paint. Walmart is a good place to start.


----------



## wildsideoutdoors (Aug 27, 2011)

Degrease it again! If you are not happy with it don't seal it yet. Run it back through the degreasing process. All skulls are not the same. Some may take much longer to do correctly. Even your old skull can be redone to correct the issues.


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

The way I degreased it was using the degreaser during the slow boil process. I don't want to put the skull back into the hot water for fear of ruining it. What else could I do to degrease it? 

Thanks! 

MDH

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## natures way jeff (Mar 18, 2012)

MDH said:


> The way I degreased it was using the degreaser during the slow boil process. I don't want to put the skull back into the hot water for fear of ruining it. What else could I do to degrease it?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


Simmer in clear dawnfor awhile


----------

